# what is the species of this fish?



## bayramalkis (Sep 16, 2006)

*what is the species of this serrasalmus?*


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

hard to tell from the pic but its def of the genus serrasalmus


----------



## bayramalkis (Sep 16, 2006)

What is the species of this serrasalmus?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Need beter & clear picture. 
Also thats quite young to get a positive ID.


----------



## bayramalkis (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

its most likely from the serra family

dont know what it is though

what did u buy it as?


----------



## bayramalkis (Sep 16, 2006)

rocker said:


> what did u buy it as?


Rhombeus


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm going to go with sanchezi for now.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

bayramalkis said:


> what did u buy it as?


www.piranha.gen.tr
[/quote]
the question was *what* did u buy it as.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

He did buy it as rhombeus..


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Skzmrc said:


> He did buy it as rhombeus..


If you look at rocker's post and compare it to the time of the original post's edit, you can see that he originally listed the web site...not what it was bought as.


----------



## bayramalkis (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> He did buy it as rhombeus..


If you look at rocker's post and compare it to the time of the original post's edit, you can see that he originally listed the web site...not what it was bought as.








[/quote]

I've made it before my friend,any way this is not our problem..


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

I think, this fish isn't Rhombeus

It's looking like to more Sanchezi


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

your only way is to grow it out then come back to us on it.


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

Sanch..


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

metehan said:


> Sanch..


How is this result much certain???


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

IM SAYING 99% RHOM, LOKS THE SPITTING IMAGE OF S RHOMBEUS BABY


----------

